# Bioshock: Infinite



## bmd (Aug 12, 2010)

> I walked the floor of the White House night after night until midnight; and I am not ashamed to tell you, gentlemen, that I went down on my knees and prayed to Almighty God for light and guidance more than one night. And one night late it came to me this way – I don’t know how it was, but it came: (1) That we could not give them back to Spain – that would be cowardly and dishonorable; (2) that we could not turn them over to France or Germany – our commercial rivals in the Orient – that would be bad business and discreditable; (3) that we could not leave them to themselves – they were unfit for self-government – and they would soon have anarchy and misrule over there worse than Spain’s was; and (4) that there was nothing left for us to do but to take them all, and to educate the Filipinos, and uplift and civilize and Christianize them, and by God’s grace do the very best we could by them, as our fellow men for whom Christ also died. And then I went to bed and went to sleep and slept soundly.



Can't fucking wait.


----------



## debaser (Aug 12, 2010)

It does pretty fucking amazing... 

but..

Bioshock, in the air. It was always going to be something "shock" I guess. Wasn't everyone else bored of Bio after the first game though? the 2nd was a waste of time I was kinda hoping for something new or at least something more Freedom Forcey!

Oh and doom 4.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2010)

didn't get far into bioshock 2 - was a bit tricky


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 12, 2010)

I didn't bother with 2, despite loving the first one; I was so sure I would be disappointed, from everything I read and heard.

Will keep an eye on this but not going to camp overnight outside the shop to buy it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 12, 2010)

Wikipage: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BioShock:_Infinite


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 13, 2010)

2012? They've got a cheek releasing trailers if that's the case - anything you see now is basically meaningless.


----------



## bmd (Sep 1, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> 2012? They've got a cheek releasing trailers if that's the case - anything you see now is basically meaningless.



It's hardly meaningless. They've got the game world set out and the story by the looks of the trailer.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 1, 2010)

i played 2 for about a week and took it back.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 1, 2010)

Gameworld and story are... well, actually they're not the easy bit, they're the hardest and most important part of a game, at least in how they relate to the game itself. But a vague background and hints at a story are nothing, those really *are* easy. It's making ideas into a coherent plot and game that's difficult. We don't have an indication that that's happened.

Plus, by *2012*, the standard for games will have changed again, even just in graphical terms.


----------



## Epona (Sep 2, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Plus, by *2012*, the standard for games will have changed again, even just in graphical terms.


 
Look at Alpha Protocol, it was so long in the making that when it was released earlier this year the graphics looked really old.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 4, 2010)

I like the look of this as it looks like they may have addressed how I felt about Bioshock 1. Good game but lacking in engaging characters and character interaction. As everyone on this airship probably won't a spliced up nutjob, indiscernable from a zombie except in the hilarious phrazes they occasionally scream - you won't be walking around the utterly awesome scenery thinking wouldn't this be better if the game if it was set during the societies collapse rather than long after everythings gone to shit. I love it if they'd do a prequel to Bioshock 1 but that's just dreaming.


----------



## g force (Sep 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i played 2 for about a week and took it back.


 
How come? It started very slowly but once you got into Siren Alley I thought it was pretty damn good. Not 1st game good but decent enough.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 24, 2010)

Ohh - this looks really good actually...

http://uk.ign.com/videos/2010/09/25/bioshock-infinite-video-preview

Preview here ^^^



Game play here ^^^^


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 24, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Plus, by *2012*, the standard for games will have changed again, even just in graphical terms.


 I was looking at some Diable 3 videos the other day and thought by the time it's released it'll look well dated.

I have to say though that if the above videos are anything to go by this looks like it'll be awsome.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 24, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Ohh - this looks really good actually...
> 
> http://uk.ign.com/videos/2010/09/25/bioshock-infinite-video-preview
> 
> ...




and it's out in 2012, that seems an awfully long time away...


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 25, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> and it's out in 2012, that seems an awfully long time away...



Only just over a year. Not that long really?


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 25, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Only just over a year. Not that long really?


 
watching that video makes it seem so very far away... mainly because I want to play it NOW


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 25, 2010)

g force said:


> How come? It started very slowly but once you got into Siren Alley I thought it was pretty damn good. Not 1st game good but decent enough.


maybe i didn't give it enough time then. i'm struggling to find many games that really do engage me atm, lots of them look very nice but don't really have any depth to gameplay i'm finding.


----------



## Corax (May 14, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I didn't bother with 2, despite loving the first one; I was so sure I would be disappointed, from everything I read and heard.


 
Me too.

But I've been looking forward to this one since the first trailer, and this I'm not getting any less impatient...


----------



## fen_boy (May 16, 2011)

That looks amazing


----------



## fen_boy (May 9, 2012)

Delayed till Feb 2013.


----------



## Corax (May 9, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Delayed till Feb 2013.


Good.  I've got shitloads of games I've hardly played.  Maybe I'll have spent enough hours on them by Feb 2013 to justify buying another one.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2013)

This is out today. It looks really really good.
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-03-25-bioshock-infinite-review


----------



## Garek (Mar 25, 2013)

Just bought on steam because it gets X-Com for free.

Looking forward to playing this could be good. Last great game I played was Dishonoured. Original Bioshock was flawed but brilliant.


----------



## tommers (Mar 25, 2013)

> When you die in BioShock Infinite, you are brought back to the life but you lose some money and local enemies regain some of the health you've taken off them. One of the reasons 1999 Mode is so much more difficult than any other setting is that dying often uses up all your money and then you _can't_ respawn, so you're sent back to the main menu and have to resume from your last autosave prior to the section where you died.
> A certain class of gamer will probably adore 1999, but it was too much for me. I was content to replay the game on the setting I finished it on - I wanted to experience it again but felt no need to up the ante.
> On the subject of death in BioShock Infinite, I died a few times on my way through the game but, interestingly for a game set in the sky, I never once _fell_ to my doom.


 
That worries me.  It's not as bad as Bioshock but still... you might have to go all the way back to an autosave!

It does look lovely though.


----------



## tommers (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh, and 





> It took me 13 hours to finish the campaign on its regular difficulty setting.


 
Does look lovely though.


----------



## golightly (Mar 25, 2013)

tommers said:


> Oh, and
> 
> 
> > It took me 13 hours to finish the campaign on its regular difficulty setting.
> ...


 
When I see quotes like that I generally double the length of time it will take me to play. It's the only advantage of being a shit gamer.

I have bought this with the free copy of X-Com same as Garek so quite pleased at getting two games that I actually want for the price of one.


----------



## tommers (Mar 25, 2013)

golightly said:


> When I see quotes like that I generally double the length of time it will take me to play.  It's the only advantage of being a shit gammer.






He wouldn't use the hard mode cos it was too difficult!  It might be a brilliant 13 hours I suppose (which is what he says) but it's a minus point for me.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 25, 2013)

I got the steam pre order too.

Had both games but they made nice gifts


----------



## Corax (Mar 25, 2013)

golightly said:


> When I see quotes like that I generally double the length of time it will take me to play. It's the only advantage of being a shit gamer.


I multiply it by at least 10. 



Corax said:


> Good. I've got shitloads of games I've hardly played. Maybe I'll have spent enough hours on them by Feb 2013 to justify buying another one.


Nope...  I'll probably still give in to temptation on payday though.


----------



## renegadechicken (Mar 25, 2013)

It's already on sale at £29.99 instead of the £34.99 on steam, and i'm pre loading


----------



## baffled (Mar 25, 2013)

Think you can still get a PC pre order price of £23.99 at green man gaming (also get 3 games free)

http://www.greenmangaming.com/bundles/


----------



## poului (Mar 25, 2013)

95 on Metacritic!

http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/bioshock-infinite


----------



## renegadechicken (Mar 26, 2013)

Played 80 minutes and really enjoying it.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 26, 2013)

I've not actually done any fighting (did shoot some pop up anarchists at a fairground attraction), and it's *very* good so far in it's setting the scene opening bit. Loved the barbershop quartet singing "God Only Knows".


----------



## renegadechicken (Mar 26, 2013)

Just don't get ticket 77


----------



## debaser (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, beautiful opening.. number 77! The combats much improved on Bioshock, that skyhook! Feels like it might be (only 2 hours in) a more linear game that it's predecessor though.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 26, 2013)

What spec machine can it run on?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, it's Unreal Engine 3, so it'll be well optimised. If you can run other recent console-oriented games, you can run this, I'd have thought.


----------



## Cid (Mar 26, 2013)

Very good so far... found the combat slightly clunky, but switched to a more classic FPS layout; iron sights right mouse, g for vigors which feels better. Might try melee on right mouse as it's a bit under-utilised on v.

Obviously the main thing with this is aesthetic and plot, and so far has actually exceeded expectations. There... Um. There. No, can't say it... ok - there are some positives to the console market's influence on graphics. hmph. Plays beautifully and looks great on my PC despite the fact my current rig was tailored around Fallout 3. The textures are actually quite crap, as are a few of the details, but you just don't really notice. In plot terms I was kind of ready for something that had just been spun out in development hell, but no, just no. Nicely dark from the light house, but even then 77 was a real 'what the fuck?' moment. Play a bit more now I think.


----------



## captainmission (Mar 28, 2013)

I've finished playing through this, and though on the whole i enjoyed it i'm a bit bemused why its getting such universal praise. It's at something like 95% for both critic and fan score- which to get a fan score that high is a pretty amazing achivement. I'm not a big fan of FPS, so don't know who it compares to others in the genre, but i generally found the shooting quite good fun. Jumping from skyrails to blimps is exhilarating and once you get a few upgrade weak mobs quickly get reduced to crowy electric jam. But although there are a few choices in upgrading guns and powers there isn't really any meaningful way to differentiate between play styles. Some of the mechanics work against each other. Having to loot corpses and boxes and desks worked in system shock 2 because of the scarcity of resources and horror setting where anything could jump out on you. In this game just means i spend most the time looking at the ground, rather than the scenery. and the plot, apart from the 'civilian' sections, has urgency about - chase after elizbeth, reach this point before so and so is tortured, get to the airship as quick as possible. Yet i'm still meant to find time to root through a hat shop owners barrel of provision in case there's a dollar in it. It seems like  they've just carried it over from previous games with out thinking want purpose it served.

My biggest problem is with the story.... 



Spoiler



For a start if you expecting this game to do to American foundation myths what bioshock did to ayn rands work you're going to be disappointed. Ultimately the religious fanaticism, labour disputes, racial bigotry is little more than scenery; like they've chosen to do flying american exceptionalism level instead of ice level or fire level. The story even acknowledges that it could be set on any world. They're little in the way of social commentary and what there is unintentionally ends up agreeing bigotry expressed through the first half of the game. It turns out if you let working classes or the blacks get the upper hand and they'll kill you children and burn down the world. Even if you put the politics aside, it doesn't work on a story level of asking you to sympathise with one group of people and then turn that on its head for the other half. The worst part is the ending though, that seems to have learnt from the world of pretentious 'art' games that the hight of story telling is walking down narrow corridors whilst a voice over dumps confusing exposition on you.


----------



## golightly (Mar 28, 2013)

captainmission said:


> I've finished playing through this


 
How long did it take you?  It's only been out a couple of days!


----------



## captainmission (Mar 29, 2013)

12 hours.. it's not a long game.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2013)

captainmission said:


> 12 hours.. it's not a long game.


 


I've been spoilt by _Skyrim_...


----------



## tommers (Mar 29, 2013)

Bioshock finite.


----------



## renegadechicken (Mar 29, 2013)

I really hate not having the ability to save.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 29, 2013)

Cid said:


> Plays beautifully and looks great on my PC despite the fact my current rig was tailored around Fallout 3.


 
What spec machine do you have if you don't mind me asking. I'd quite like to play it, but not sure if I'll buy it yet if I have to turn everything down.


----------



## Cid (Mar 29, 2013)

It was pretty good for its time, and thinking about it I think the CPU may be more recent... Geforce GTX 280 (1gb), AMD Phenom II X4 965, 8gb RAM.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 29, 2013)

Cid said:


> It was pretty good for its time, and thinking about it I think the CPU may be more recent... Geforce GTX 280 (1gb), AMD Phenom II X4 965, 8gb RAM.


 
Ta, I've a slightly better card, but only a duel core chip, so might give it a go


----------



## Corax (Mar 29, 2013)

captainmission said:


> 12 hours.. it's not a long game.


Thank fuck for that.  Maybe this will be the first game I ever finish.


----------



## Cid (Mar 29, 2013)

I've clocked up a shocking 335 hours (er... moved up to Sheffield, had to find workshop, found one, but took ages to sort) on Skyrim and still not finished it... Will look forward to seeing the end of this.


----------



## Supine (Mar 30, 2013)

Skyrim isn't a game, it's a lifestyle. Looking forward to playing this game


----------



## tommers (Mar 30, 2013)

Supine said:


> Skyrim isn't a game,


 
You got that right.


----------



## Corax (Mar 30, 2013)

tommers said:


> You got that right.


Skyrim is a game like smack is a hobby.


----------



## Supine (Mar 30, 2013)

http://benthemeech.tumblr.com/post/16125496916/this-crack-is-really-moreish


----------



## treelover (Mar 30, 2013)

Considering this , but missed the offer with X-com and not sure about cartoony graphics, in fact not a fan of unreal engines, wish there was more choice, Metro 2033 engine would be good...


----------



## Gromit (Mar 30, 2013)

Bio shock for me would be enjoyable if I was allowed to relax and enjoy it. 

Which I can't. Why? Because you need money to buy stuff and where is the money?
It's on the floor, on tables, in barrels, in baskets, in trash cans, drawers, ovens, desks, cupboards etc. 
but no not in all of them, just some of them, but I have to check all of them for concern I've missed money. I comb back over an area I've already beachcombed to check I haven't missed any and often find that I have. The tiny glinting what are they doing in that dark doorway of a closed shop? bastards that they are. 

If prefer less of the hunt the thimble and a money system that let's me enjoy the scenery in a less where's wally way.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 30, 2013)

Getting this as soon as my essay is done.  So excited.


----------



## golightly (Mar 30, 2013)

Started playing this on hard so that I can get a reasonable length of gameplay.  So far I'm not finding 'hard' too hard.


----------



## debaser (Mar 30, 2013)

golightly said:


> Started playing this on hard so that I can get a reasonable length of gameplay. So far I'm not finding 'hard' too hard.


 
I'm glad I chose hard, normal really did seem far too easy.

I've just finished it, blimey.. quite the ending.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2013)

On order, should have a copy for my Xbox by Wednesday. Looking forward to it as heard nothing but goodness from friends.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2013)

Played 30/40 mins of this, great fun so far!


----------



## grit (Apr 3, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Played 30/40 mins of this, great fun so far!


 
Yeah I'm only an hour or two in but its quality, love the setting.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm on the 360 and it's stunning, amazing how they've got it looking so good on an 8 year old console. Love the gunplay and the random conversations but my current fave is controlling enemies and picking them off while your drone fights them.


----------



## Chz (Apr 4, 2013)

It's a good game, no question. But the universal praise leaves me a bit surprised, because it isn't *that* good. I know we've not had a lot recently to get excited over, but that doesn't mean this is the height of games development.

My nitpicks:
Scavenger mode. Hated it in Bioshock 2, still hate it. Because everyone leaves ammunition and money in the bins outside.
There's some seriously low-rez textures hiding in the background. I assume this is consolitis.
Shooting is just... Clunky. And needs more skyhook.

I do love having a companion that I don't need to babysit though. And from 10 feet away the graphics are pretty lush.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 4, 2013)

It's nice.  

i hate only having two guns.  i know there are a bunch of the lying around  but you never know which.  i wish  the vending machines stocked them.

My fav is the carbine.  i'd  also pick the sniper  but i take the rpg  in case shit gets real.


----------



## Chz (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been using carbine and hand cannon, swapping the latter for RPG when the situation demands. The sniper is too clunky compared to the carbine, and a good headshot with that kills most things anyhow. And electrifies everyone around them with the right clothes on. (Yeah, try and explain *that* mechanic)


----------



## Crispy (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm having good fun with it. Solid and satisfying shooting, glorious artwork, rather on-the-nose but enjoyable themes, intriguing story, good writing.

The one thing that bugs me, and it's more of an over-arching sigh of regret than a real annoyance, is that there's a very clear and hard line between the "wandering around gawping at the architecture and watching the world go by with my new lady friend" and "shooting hordes of psycopathic soldiers" bits of the game. It breaks the mood and slaps you in the face to remind you that it's just a simple twitch reflex skinner box underneath, despite the dressing.


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 4, 2013)

Only played it for around 2 hours so far. It's visually stunning, still wandering around just looking at things, wanting, longing to live in Columbia. Gameplay wise it's still very Bioshock, which is great as it's one of my favourite video game franchises. Those automated machine gun turrets are fucking hideous to face off against, that ability you get to take over them doesn't last nearly half as long as I'd ideally like it to


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 4, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I'm having good fun with it. Solid and satisfying shooting, glorious artwork, rather on-the-nose but enjoyable themes, intriguing story, good writing.
> 
> The one thing that bugs me, and it's more of an over-arching sigh of regret than a real annoyance, is that there's a very clear and hard line between the "wandering around gawping at the architecture and watching the world go by with my new lady friend" and "shooting hordes of psycopathic soldiers" bits of the game. It breaks the mood and slaps you in the face to remind you that it's just a simple twitch reflex skinner box underneath, despite the dressing.


 

I see a wide open square ahead....  i wonder what's going to happen here...


----------



## captainmission (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 5, 2013)

Critical review: http://www.pcpowerplay.com.au/2013/04/review-bioshock-infinite/

Contains spoilers but tbh I will never play it anyway, I'm not going to dual boot for this stuff any more. I've also heard a few people whose opinions I respect say they were disappointed by the plot and basis vs Bioshock 1.

Really, Bioshock 1 was just so fucking good that anything else linked to it is going to have to also be fucking amazing or very much suffer in comparison. Don't get me started on how good Bioshock 1 was. At least up to the reveal. After that it was boring. But y'know.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2013)

I played the demo of 1 and 2 and both bored me, this doesn't. Great game, thoroughly enjoying it so far!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 5, 2013)

You are my anti-game though. Everything you hate, I love, and everything you think is good, I think is wank.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You are my anti-game though. Everything you hate, I love, and everything you think is good, I think is wank.


 
Yeah it's true I have amazing taste and you're just...weird.


----------



## golightly (Apr 6, 2013)

Everything is just grades of meh really.  This is all right but nothing to get excited about.  I'm sure that people have shed blood, sweat and tears in its production but ultimately its just quite enjoyable, nothing more.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 6, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I'm having good fun with it. Solid and satisfying shooting, glorious artwork, rather on-the-nose but enjoyable themes, intriguing story, good writing.
> 
> The one thing that bugs me, and it's more of an over-arching sigh of regret than a real annoyance, is that there's a very clear and hard line between the "wandering around gawping at the architecture and watching the world go by with my new lady friend" and "shooting hordes of psycopathic soldiers" bits of the game. It breaks the mood and slaps you in the face to remind you that it's just a simple twitch reflex skinner box underneath, despite the dressing.


 
I haven't found that quite so jarring mainly because I'm wandering about constantly trying to find money or food that I find I sorta stumble into the fighting bits with a 'Ye gods where's my facking gun' kinda energy.


----------



## grit (Apr 7, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I'm having good fun with it. Solid and satisfying shooting, glorious artwork, rather on-the-nose but enjoyable themes, intriguing story, good writing.
> 
> The one thing that bugs me, and it's more of an over-arching sigh of regret than a real annoyance, is that there's a very clear and hard line between the "wandering around gawping at the architecture and watching the world go by with my new lady friend" and "shooting hordes of psycopathic soldiers" bits of the game. It breaks the mood and slaps you in the face to remind you that it's just a simple twitch reflex skinner box underneath, despite the dressing.


 
This is completely the case, however it doesn't bother me because the window dressing is so incredible.

I'm in awe of the graphics and the AI is some of the best that I've seen in a modern shooter.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 7, 2013)

One thing I do like in the story is the exploration of racism and slavery...nicely handled.


----------



## Garek (Apr 7, 2013)

Bit confused about one thing. In the early part of the game I was doing really cool melee kills. Now I no longer seems able to. Any reason why?


----------



## captainmission (Apr 7, 2013)

did you change hats? One of the hats makes melee attacks set everyone of fire.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 8, 2013)

golightly said:


> Everything is just grades of meh really. This is all right but nothing to get excited about. I'm sure that people have shed blood, sweat and tears in its production but ultimately its *just quite enjoyable*, nothing more.


 
What more, exactly,  do you expect from a game?


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 8, 2013)

has anyone finished it? I can't remember how to do the spoiler tag annoyingly so I won't go on about it.  I was a bit underwhelmed by the ending. 

But I enjoyed it alot.  Nice to have a bit of substance to a game, over the Modern Call of Battlefield style shooters. Nice to have a good plot which isn't satisfied by 14 year old fanboy style straight to dvd action film cliches (although the previous shooter I enjoyed was Bulletstorm, so...)


----------



## golightly (Apr 8, 2013)

Sunray said:


> What more, exactly, do you expect from a game?


 
The game is fine. Enjoyable, as I said. Clearly a lot of effort went into its production, which also I said, but it was ultimately a shooter. A not very long shooter at that. I played it on hard and it really didn't take me that long and, by my own admission, I'm not a particularly skilled gamer. I liked the story but the story didn't really have much impact on the gameplay.

e2a:  Actually, I wonder if mainstream gaming is going through its 'Prog Rock' phase.  It's all become so baroque.  I'm thinking about that Rock Paper Shotgun interview that Crispy posted on the Farcry 3 thread.  Games are over-designed and over-intellectualised, and if you don't get what the game is trying to say it's your fault.


----------



## Corax (Apr 11, 2013)

Blimey.  That's the most positive review I can remember Yahtzee giving!

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/7105-BioShock-Infinite


----------



## Dandred (Apr 12, 2013)

Got all the bells and whistles set as high as possible and it looks stunning, the game play is a bit tricky getting used to changing the plasmids or what ever they are called.

Enjoying this more than Bio-shock.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 12, 2013)

I think I can see the Big Plot Twist coming.



Spoiler



This is a *shock game, so there needs to be a big reveal that a protagonist/quest giver turns out to be an antagonist, or something like that. Now that time travel has been revealed as a legitimate part of the plot, it's become obvious. Booker is Comstock. That's why he's a prophet.


 
Should finish it tonight, so will see if I'm right...


----------



## Corax (Apr 12, 2013)

Downloaded it off steam, but really got back in to Skyrim at the same time so haven't even opened it up yet.  I quite like that though - the icon's sitting on my desktop unwrapped, like a present under the tree.  I've never been bothered about being quick off the mark with games so I'm quite happy to leave it there coyly winking at me for now.  By the time I get bored of Skyrim and start it there might be a few interesting mods too.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 12, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I think I can see the Big Plot Twist coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so I *think* I was right, but most of all my reaction is WTF did I just watch?!

EDIT: Apparently this is what I just watched: http://i.imgur.com/MaHNjLo.jpg (spoilers, natch)


----------



## Crispy (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Dandred (Apr 13, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I think I can see the Big Plot Twist coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
As soon as he said "I don't remember anything before I came here" I though the same. That was in the first 45 mins though.


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 15, 2013)

The musical easter eggs are nicely done (I think I prefer the version of 'everyone wants to rule the world'). I'm blaming licensing to why they aren't on the soundtrack. 

I'm quite tempted by the DLC pass thingamajig


----------



## poului (May 15, 2013)

I think it's the most aesthetically impressive game I've ever played. Not a revolution in terms of gameplay, to be fair, but visually it's a masterpiece. And the ending's magnificent.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 20, 2013)

poului said:


> I think it's the most aesthetically impressive game I've ever played. Not a revolution in terms of gameplay, to be fair, but visually it's a masterpiece. And the ending's magnificent.


 
It's one of the most beautifully designed sets I've seen in a game.


----------



## Corax (Jun 19, 2013)

After buying this off Steam ages ago I've finally cracked it open - despite feverishly anticipating it ever since it was announced.  I've been saving it.   

I've not even played all the intro yet, just up to the baptism - but it's already looking like it'll live up to my expectations.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 19, 2013)

Just finished this, on hard and fucking hell hard really means hard. I didn't have any power ups as I died too often to get the cash together to buy them.

Enemies arereally accurate and come from all sides, pretty much no hiding places and no ammo or health or salts apart from when you don't need them.  Talk about triple whammy of hard.

Odd ending.


----------



## bmd (Aug 21, 2013)

No power ups and you got through the ending? I salute you.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 21, 2013)

How does this work then. £35 at the moment on steam or you can buy a download code from Play to download it from Steam for £17.95. 

http://play-sc.com/BioShock-Infinite-PC-Download-Steam-CD-Key.html?gclid=CK6H_7D2jrkCFWXKtAodMX8A6w


----------



## Sunray (Aug 22, 2013)

bmd said:


> No power ups and you got through the ending? I salute you.


 


Spoiler



It took some practice, judging when to use the bird on patriots or Zeppelins and preventing the patriots from hammering the core and not being shot, murder of crows was the most useful thing, if you get close enough. Again no power ups of any of the abilities. I might play through on normal to see what having them does to game play, I got the feeling it would make it a bit too easy. I only found the mule kick and murder of crows useful so would just max them out.

Ammo would be nice too, I died so many times running out long before an area was cleared.


----------



## treelover (Aug 22, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> How does this work then. £35 at the moment on steam or you can buy a download code from Play to download it from Steam for £17.95.
> 
> http://play-sc.com/BioShock-Infinite-PC-Download-Steam-CD-Key.html?gclid=CK6H_7D2jrkCFWXKtAodMX8A6w


 

its £12.50 at Game download


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 23, 2013)

Just started it after getting it in the Steam sale for about 3p or something. It's absolutely stunning. I LOVE the barbershop quartet singing Beach Boys. Lovely touch


----------

